# Deer-Cooling



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

What is a safe outside temp to hang a deer in my barn to cool. Took one to the possessing place today but want to save some dollars and process it myself. Also, how many days should it hang and cool??

Thanks.....Bill


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Here on the hill we hang overnight for sure. No need to hang and age the meat. All the good ol boys get er done and eat tasty tender meat. Skinning is easiest when the deer is still warm, however in most cases it gets done the next day. One needs to enjoy the sucessful hunt....it's all part of Gods plan. Their is actually more time spent on this side of the kill, in my opinion. Weather needs to be cool...at least 50's and cooler is better. No perfect science here, except prolly good common sense. Me and my Wife have done hundreds, living on venzun our only red meat. It's like anything. The first time is the hardest, and they get easier along the way somehow? I enjoy every swipe of my knife. Keep er sharp, and swingin in your favor.... brownegg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What is a safe outside temp to hang a deer in my barn to cool.


40 is the "ideal" temp.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree 40 to 45 degree's max. If it's going to be warmer than that & we can't get it to the processor or do it ourselves then we pack bags of ice in the cavity & tie it up.


----------



## Tiff (Mar 22, 2010)

Processors are going to be run out of business soon so I am a big believer in preserving their art ... for the amount of work and the small amount of money they charge, processors earn every penny of their dollars as long as they get most of the meat off and do ground meats, sausage etc. If you just use the backstraps and thighs, do it yourself. We do not like sausage and dont cook with ground venison so we don't use the processors but always guide everyone to use them, and in turn they give us all of the stuff that normally gets thrown in the dumpsters. We use every bit for us and for the dogs, except for the guts, brain, very lower legs, hooves, and hides. Even the heads are eaten by the dogs, it is amazing how little is left after feeding time. There is nothing better on earth than good cornfed venison!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've often heard 38Âº for hanging but that's almost impossible to maintain naturally. Around deer hunting time here, that may be the average for the day with a high of 50Âº and low of 20Âº. Hanging it in the barn helps to maintain the coolness which was absorbed during the night since the sun ain't shining on it. Regardless, we've never ever had a deer hang more than one day.

By the way, Tiff, corn-fed venison is almost a myth unless you shoot the deer very late. They will seldom take an ear of corn at any time during the milk stage. They get a bellyache. It's not until the corn is dry that their digestive system can handle it. And, that's about the time when normal deer season takes place. To get venison which has been affected by a corn diet would be a December or later kill. In varied crop country with soybeans, that's the crop which would affect an October or November deer. Combine that with alfalfa or normal forbes and you end up with Nature's version of grass-fed beef. 

Martin


----------



## Tiff (Mar 22, 2010)

when I say "corn fed" I am differentiating between those on the plains of the midwest and those of the west that normally feed on sagebrush and desert/high mountain fodder ... totally different tastes to the meat


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

40 to 140 is where these bad little bugs grow the best. To hang any animal, if you are going to eat it later, the temp of the animal should stay below 40 degrees. If you have been doing this long you will have one be above this temp and will eat it with no harm. I like to skin and leave over night. I deer I shot this year was done in 4 1/2 hours from shot to being in the freezer. At the time of the shot it was 72 degrees. It was skinned and cut up in about 1 1/2 hours from shot. The meat was left on the counter until it reached room temp then bagged and in the freezer. Had some yesterday and it was soooo good. Had an early Thanks Giving yesterday with deer, duck and turkey and my son would only eat deer. Dan is 9 and he was with me when I shot the deer. He also helped feild dress it and cut it up at home.
Steve


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

According to a processing book I have, 41 degrees and down to 33 degrees with about 38 degrees being the ideal temperature. And you can hang up to 2 weeks if the ideal temperature is maintained along with very little air moistureness. Too much moistureness will cause mold to start growing. If the outside of the carcass is turning jerky like then you don't need to worry about too much moisture. Leaving the carcass to hang longer will allow the tissue muscles to break down making the meat more tender. It doesn't do anything to the taste. 

If the weather is too warm you can do a quick cool down by just simply breaking the deer down after you've skinned it, into large peices and then placing the peices into a large ice chest and filling with ice. Let it cool overnight if you'd like and then process. Or if you have enough room inside your fridge, you can place the peices inside plastic bags and place them inside. Then you can let it cool for several days but watchout for too much moisture.


----------

